

Thirty Profiles of Resilience in Business - jyellin
http://www.inc.com/magazine/20090901/30-profiles-of-resilience-in-business.html

======
jyellin
We are faced with difficult times, and I will stress the word difficult.
People are still losing their homes and jobs; our troops are at war overseas;
the financial sector is forced into a rapid transformation or will become
extinct; and worst of all, we do not seem to be even close to seeing the light
at the end of the tunnel. Although all of this is unfortunately true, there is
still the law of duality which states that every negative occurrence has its
positive counterpart. Opportunities will come to those who remain positive and
optimistic. These individuals will attract success in all facets of life. We
can not allow the surrounding environment to control our destiny. We are too
strong, too committed, and too diligent to give up on our dreams. We can do
everything that we focus our intentions on because anything is possible.

